# Looks like we'll actually get it soon!



## Harry Muff (Apr 17, 2013)

Remember that sneak peak feature that Adobe teased us with a while back? The one that made people go: "no way!"?


Well, it's looking a lot like we're finally going to see it in PS CS7


Photoshop Sneak Peek: See What's to Come




Also note the "Adobe Camera Raw Filter" in the menu too.


----------



## pierceography (Apr 17, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Remember that sneak peak feature that Adobe teased us with a while back? The one that made people go: "no way!"?
> 
> 
> Well, it's looking a lot like we're finally going to see it in PS CS7
> ...



I would pay for the upgrade the first day it was released if this feature were to be included.


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 17, 2013)

As she says in the video, May 6th should be worth looking forward to.


----------



## Trovador (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice! we'll see.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 17, 2013)

I wonder how it compares to dedicated de-convolving software (topaz, etc).


----------



## robbymack (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow that is pretty cool but part of me worries we soon will reach a point with software that technique or getting it right in camera are just silly notions sported by old men with greying beards. Then again we're probably already there.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 17, 2013)

I guess we don't need "IS" anymore ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 17, 2013)

robbymack said:


> Wow that is pretty cool but part of me worries we soon will reach a point with software that technique or getting it right in camera are just silly notions sported by old men with greying beards. Then again we're probably already there.



It is still, and always ever will be, all about the light.

Shoot in great light and the equipment almost doesn't matter; you're going to get good (if not great) photos.

Shoot in bad light and there's not much that the equipment can do to make it a good photo.

The challenge, of course, lies in finding and / or making the light....

All that writ, anything that helps avoid or fix stupid mistrakes (such as camera shake) is always welcome. Really, as photographers, worrying about keeping the camera steady is a distraction from what we should be doing. Devoting fewer brain cells to keeping the camera from jiggling and more to the light can only be a good thing.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Meh (Apr 17, 2013)

3kramd5 said:


> I wonder how it compares to dedicated de-convolving software (topaz, etc).



Same. This is new feature to Photoshop but not a new technology. Deconvolution techniques work very well for a single type of known movement such as a camera translation on one axis. It works less well for complex (i.e. real world) camera movements. (according to my understanding, which could be flawed).


----------



## RGF (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't this will be CS7 rather CS6.x available only to Creative Cloud subscribers.

CS6 is only 1 year old and Adobe has announced the program is on a 2 year update cycle with x.5 updates in the between years.

Plus adobe is pushing creative cloud so this is the best way to get people sign up - give them a product they must have, and only can get via CC.

$30/month the first year and then, well .., perhaps goes up to $50 / month ????


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 18, 2013)

Oops, I should have said PS CS6.5, not CS7.


----------



## bycostello (Apr 19, 2013)

with the new lr5, can't see me wanting it


----------

